# To late For CD/T?



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

I just got three more alpine kids from a friend of a friend, they are nine months old and as far as I know they were only given one CD/T shot at about two weeks old. I was wondering if I could give them their other two shots now or are they two old?

Thanks


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

This is what I was told and have done with my goats. CD/T Given at 1ml at 2 weeks, 2 months, 6 months, 9 months and 1 year. Then once a year at 2ml per goat. Can be given either IM or SQ.

I wouldn't double up any dose..don't give the two shots they missed at once. I would just give them the dose they need now and give the next dose at the next time needed.


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, thats what I was thinking. Ill just give them there 9 month shot then



Thanks


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

In ofer to give proper coverage some vaccines require more than one dose at regular intervals to cover for that diesase. The 3,6,9 week regimen sets up the immunity so these guys have not had proper coverage for anything but the T part of the vaccine, Tetanus. They need three doses at 3 week intervals to build up their immunity.

In the whole scheme of things, the CDT can be given any time there is feed stress like shipping or other diet change in kids or weanlings. Hence the repeat doses at regular intervals till 12 months.

If you just vaccinated them I'd continue till they have their three doses. CD is nothing to play with and the extra T is no big deal if they get extra.


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

So I should give them the CDT shot in three week intervals the to build up there immuity?
And will it matter that they already had one or two shots when they were younger?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, three shots, three weeks apart and you are good to go.
The other ones won't matter.


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks so much its nice to have this forum to ask these kind of questions.


----------

